# avi export from quicktime pro



## sjsadler (Jun 25, 2003)

I have a dual 1GHz G4 on which quicktime pro has been installed.  A coleague has asked me to convert an animated gif to avi file, "no problem" I said, "Macs are good for multimedia".

I have no major problems opening the gif but when I save as an AVI (cinepaq, best compression, unlimited bit rate) I get something that looks OK for Quicktime on a Mac but when displayed on a PC some of the solid red and blue lines have changed to red/green and blue/black lines respectively.

Is this a problem with quicktime on the Mac?  Could anyone suggest a fix?

Thanks in anticipation.


----------

